# How To Make Homemade Tomato Fertilizer



## Marsha1

How much of this product should I use per new transplant?


----------



## Tee

Hi Marsha - I would use as much as it takes to fill the planting hole when you are using it to re-fill the holes as I do. Generally it takes about 2 - 3 quarts per plant or so to do that (depending on how big you make the hole). If you are using it as a side-dressing then a quart per plant should be enough. If you are using it in a container, I would use 70 percent potting soil (or whatever you normally use) and 30 percent this fertilizer mixture.

The beauty about this mixture is it is completely organic and natural so you don't have to worry about burning plants, and you can't give them too much. You can use what ingredients you have available, and it will not cost you a dime (or very little at most).

I hope that answers your question!


----------

